# lumbar facet arthropathy



## Jamie Dezenzo

Hmmm on lumbar facet arthropathy.....M12.88 or M12.9

Thoughts?

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## joquart619

How about M46.96?


----------



## chembree

I agree with M46.96 Unspecified inflammatory spondylopathy, lumbar region. 

I got to this by the following steps

Look up Arthropathy (see also Arthritis)

Then since it says see also arthritis look up arthritis

Then when you see back it says see Spondylopathy, inflammatory


----------

